
Washington state to require face masks after county runs out of hospital beds - AndrewBissell
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/washington-state-require-face-mask-hospital-beds-coronavirus/
======
luxurytent
Ok, I'm not here to discredit mask usage because I fundamentally believe that
plays an important role in fighting the virus.

... But, this article is a mess

* The numbers it provides are cumulative. That doesn't really give us a sense of this uptick.

* According to IHME[1] infection counts across Washington haven't spiked, they have been constant throughout! (With a slight dip in April but the data is spikey)

* This Yakima county has a small population (~230,000) and it's not clear how much beds they actually have. My guess, very little.

Anyways, masks are good. Wear a mask.

[1] [https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-
america/wash...](https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-
america/washington)

